# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  sổ tay tin học ứng dụng

## havinanetco

*sổ tay tin học ứng dụng* 

*Size: 8.69 MB*
*Type: .chm*
*Donwload: Sổ tay tin học ứng dụng* 

Ebook này chia sẻ kinh nghiệm sử dụng hệ điều hành Windows, sử dụng mạng LAN, sử dụng Internet; hướng dẫn bạn tự giải quyết những vấn đề vướng mắc thường gặp trong quá trình sử dụng máy tính; hướng dẫn cài đặt các phần mềm ứng dụng; giới thiệu và hướng dẫn sử dụng các phần mềm mới... ​

----------

